# What is a everyone?s long term fuel economy?



## alarum_78 (Apr 14, 2003)

*What is a everyone’s long term fuel economy?*

Please post your data from your long term info?


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

It would be better if folks report on Fuelly:

http://www.fuelly.com/car/volkswagen/tiguan

There are no 2018s there yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

So far 24.5 mpg at 1300 miles. Mix of stop and go, back country roads and a little highway miles.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

bateau said:


> It would be better if folks report on Fuelly:
> 
> http://www.fuelly.com/car/volkswagen/tiguan
> 
> ...


I request them to add it more than 3 months ago. It's frustrating. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## buzzindsm (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm a little sad that my wife is getting 22mpg over the first 1,200 miles. She got 21mpg in her 270hp V6 Acura RDX. Hopefully it gets better over time.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

buzzindsm said:


> I'm a little sad that my wife is getting 22mpg over the first 1,200 miles. She got 21mpg in her 270hp V6 Acura RDX. Hopefully it gets better over time.


Looks like Honda CRV 190hp is one of the best. 33mpg is what some car review get in real life driving. Impressive for a 4 wheels drive suv. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

My Tiguan only has a little over 700 miles on the odometer, so I do not yet have any "long term" mileage numbers, but I am somewhat impressed with the mileage I am getting. My MFD calculations said that my tank average was 28.7 mpg but when I filled the tank and hand calculated it, it was almost exactly 27mpg. This was the first tank where I filled it and then re-filled it at the same pump (my first re-fill was a dealer fill, so I do not know how full it was). This was mostly stop-and-go city driving with less that 50 miles on the highway. This is nowhere near what I used to get with my TDI, but this is the first gas powered car I have ever owned that does better (not worse) than the EPA estimates.

For a new engine (not really broken in), I am very impressed. My city mileage seems to be almost as good as highway mileage. Going just by the MFD (which does appear to be optimistic), I usually get over 27 mpg on my 10-15 mile daily commute (less on shorter drives) and about 31 on the highway. It appears that my car is easily exceeding the EPA estimates for mileage. I am also impressed with the 8 speed gearbox. At 70mph my engine is turning at less than 2000rpms. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## wowzer (Sep 11, 2005)

Averaged about 26 with mixed driving. That was only on the first tank after the dealer fill. I will take it over the 17 or less of the other Pathfinder we had.


----------



## dseiiw (Aug 4, 2017)

SEL - Premium now 8,430 miles,
Extended period shows last 923 miles 29.2 mpg, 
22:25 hours average 41 mph
Used all Regular gas with 10% ethanol (only product available here)


----------



## VWTattoo (Apr 25, 2001)

At 4372 miles already, due to several long trips we’ve taken, and we average about 27 mixed. On the highway, we regularly see 33 mpg. The car has been flawless, and I am very happy with the mileage we see! It’s no speedster, but it goes when she needs it to, and is quite content to purr along at any speed. It’s very comfortable and compliant, and I’m glad we upgraded from our 2016 SEL to be the extra room for when I get my seeing eye dog.


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

*Mpg*

1500 miles. Mostly highway @ 75 mph. 30.4 mpg according to the cars mpg indicator


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

Wow, you put a lot of miles on already. I took delivery 8/31 and have almost 3k. So far I have no complaints.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Impressed again*

Still not "long term" but my second refill was better than my first. Second full tank was about 2/3 city driving with one expressway trip of about 100+ miles. For the tank the MFD said I got almost 33 mpg but hand calculated it came out to 31.7mpg. For a tank that was 2/3 city driving and a car rated at 29mpg highway, I will take almost 32mog without an argument.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. In the middle of that 100+ mile drive I also went up and back down an over 8,000 foot mountain. MFD average mileage dropped to 26 on the way up the mountain but it was over 33 by the time I got back to the bottom again.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*long term fuel economy*

My first tank was 30.5 mpg combo of highway and rural driving and the second tank was 30.6 mpg same type of driving coditions, both of which were calculated. Working on the 3rd tank of gas now. Really impressed with the ride/handling and quietness of the vehicle, as far as the power goes its not a race car but there is more than enough power. I'm learning to drive around what I consider to be a less than optimum 1st gear to 2nd gear shift. I just find it awkward like it doesn't quite know what wants to do. Other than the center console arm rest not being adjustable I have no other complaints I really like the vehicle. Looking forward to the first snow to see how it drives when it is placed into the snow driving mode.:snowcool:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Still on first tank but computer reporting 21mpg...all suburban driving no highway.


----------



## slvrmdl (Jul 23, 2013)

I use the Gas Tracker+ App 

Here is the latest 

6877 miles tracked 

25.7 AVG

90% is highway driving 

SEL Premium FWD


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

*MPG 2018 Se4mo*

2018 Mk2 SE4motion USA "allspace" 2.0 TSI all highway taking it easy mostly 65-75mph on eco mode. I hit 35mpg for a really short time but was driving so I didn't take a pic. This was about 140 mile trip, 3 adults one kid and 4 full rollerbag suitcases. EPA estimate is 27 highway.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

My SE (not 4motion) has consistently surprised me as far as mileage. This is the first gasoline powered vehicle I have ever seen that routinely exceeds the EPA fuel economy estimates. EPA says 22/27 (avg. 24) and my worst tank so far is 26.7 mpg and every other tank between 27 and 31. Almost all of my driving is stop&go city driving and these are full tank averages not the instrument panel estimates. Yesterday, I had to do about a 30 mile expressway drive with no hills and a constant 65-70 mph (light traffic). I was amazed when I got off the highway the car said that the trip mileage was 45.5 mpg and it was 43.6 by the time I arrived at my friends house. I have not seen that kind of fuel economy since I turned in my TDI. With this 8 speed gearbox at 70 mph the engine is under 2k rpm. I remain impressed with this B-cycle engine. It's no screamer but it is certainly the most efficient gasoline engine VW has ever produced.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Inland VW (Dec 4, 2014)

This is my tdi golf on the way back from Vegas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

not bad, mine avg 8.7 ,6K KM


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Last month we hit that 34.7 spot also coming back from Ohio









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I reached great mpg on highway trips this fall, but it dropped substantially with the cold weather.

I'm currently averaging 26 mpg and my daily commute has a lot of highway.


----------



## Goose---Lung (Jul 26, 2018)

So far over 5000+ miles on it since April 23, 2018. I am honestly not impressed with mileage, wife and I are mostly getting 21-22 average combined at all times. I'd say city driving is 80% of our driving.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Goose---Lung said:


> So far over 5000+ miles on it since April 23, 2018. I am honestly not impressed with mileage, wife and I are mostly getting 21-22 average combined at all times. I'd say city driving is 80% of our driving.


Fuel economy is something that should not be a surprise to anyone buying a vehicle. I mean it's literally on the window sticker.

https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Pow...&make=Volkswagen&baseModel=Tiguan&srchtyp=ymm


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

10,000 Miles 

24 MPG


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

10,000 miles. 75% Highway 30MPG


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Comfortline 4motion on 215/65R17 still breaking her in (under 2400kms) 5-6fill ups avg 635kms/tank 🙂... last tank I managed 650km at 8.9L/100kms. (Still new.. won’t allow me to upload pic yet)

However I just threw on new rims at 235/55R18 so we’ll see what the difference is..


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose---Lung (Jul 26, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Fuel economy is something that should not be a surprise to anyone buying a vehicle. I mean it's literally on the window sticker.
> 
> https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Pow...&make=Volkswagen&baseModel=Tiguan&srchtyp=ymm


Well damn, you're right. I had forgotten what the window sticker said and I guess went based off of what everyone else in here was getting. 

Recently though, I've been very light on the acceleration and even using Sport mode my extended period right now is 25.7. Mostly city driving.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

DanTig18 said:


> 10,000 miles. 75% Highway 30MPG


That is very impressive if accurate.


----------



## jwbagman (Aug 14, 2018)

From 01/01/18 through 08/11/18 I've gone 29,000 miles and my true overall average is 28.61 MPG. By true I mean that I fill each time myself and calculate the MPG. The car display has me at 30.11. I'm happy.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

jwbagman said:


> From 01/01/18 through 08/11/18 I've gone 29,000 miles and my true overall average is 28.61 MPG. By true I mean that I fill each time myself and calculate the MPG. The car display has me at 30.11. I'm happy.


Did you know you can adjust car's reading via VCDS or OBD11?

Pretty good MPG I'd say considering EPA's rating is 24 combined or 27 highway

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Had the first fill up yesterday. MFD showed 30.4 MPG where hand calc came out to 27.38 MPG. I adjusted the average consumption via OBDII by 11% so MFD reading goes inline with manual calculation. My MK7 is 12% off. I'll keep checking next few fill ups and see if any further adjustments are needed. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Did you know you can adjust car's reading via VCDS or OBD11?
> 
> Pretty good MPG I'd say considering EPA's rating is 24 combined or 27 highway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Is there a way to set the tire/wheel size via vcds to get a more accurate reading? 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Les-star said:


> Is there a way to set the tire/wheel size via vcds to get a more accurate reading?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Not sure about tire size but adjust consumption reading in 09-Central Electronics-Adaptation-Average Consumption. By default it is set to 100% which we all know the MFD reading is way too optimistic. To adjust MFD reading down, increase the percentage. In my case, I bumped up to 111%.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbages23 (Jul 31, 2018)

3200 miles in about 40 days of owner ship. Mpg 27.8, avg speed 28mph. Very impressed with a round trip of 720 miles to Lake Placid Ny.
3 adults, 3 bikes on the hitch, luggage and gear, and some mountain roads. 31.7mpg.


----------



## __raj (Apr 28, 2018)

11,000 miles average 28.5MPG. 70% highway and 30% in town


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Extended period. 50/50 highway and city driving. Barely never in traffic (avg maybe 40mins/week if any)









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

7000 miles - Avg. 28, 29 mpg mixed driving. 430 miles per tank.


----------



## mknight (Mar 2, 1999)

*I must be special*

I'm having unusually high mpg numbers, but suspect I drive a lot more leisurely than most of you, with lots of highway. 

The MFD seems to be a bit high overall too (+2 mpg or so), but I've only computed twice on two tankfuls. I took photos of the mileage screen on the radio of the 'since last fill-up' screens when I was filling up, then computed the mpg separately using the gallons pumped on the receipt and miles driven from the photo.

449 miles, 13.900 gallons pumped, 32.3 mpg computed. MFD said 34.1 mpg, 70 miles until empty, 38 mph avg.

458 miles, 14.353 gallons pumped, 31.9 mpg computed. MFD said 33.4 mpg, 45 miles until empty, 31 mph avg.

I had 31 mpg on the 9 mile drive to work this morning, which is pretty normal. 

I've had at least two 40+ mile trips with an average of 40 mpg, and one with 50 mpg. The 50 mpg trip was an unusual trip with slow highway traffic, where the trip started from the top of a hill, which really seems to help get the engine warmed up without incurring a low mpg penalty.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

mknight said:


> I'm having unusually high mpg numbers, but suspect I drive a lot more leisurely than most of you, with lots of highway.
> 
> The MFD seems to be a bit high overall too (+2 mpg or so), but I've only computed twice on two tankfuls. I took photos of the mileage screen on the radio of the 'since last fill-up' screens when I was filling up, then computed the mpg separately using the gallons pumped on the receipt and miles driven from the photo.
> 
> ...


VW is notorious to overestimate MPG on MFD. You can adjust it via OBD11 or VCDS. I had to adjust mine by 11% on MK7 and by 7% on Tiguan.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Inland VW (Dec 4, 2014)

On my 2015 manual trans kerma tuned tdi I did Rancho, CA to San Diego, CA on a full tank 244 miles round trip with Cruze set at 75mph I hit 60.2 mpg!!!!!! With 480 miles left in range










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Inland VW said:


> On my 2015 manual trans kerma tuned tdi I did Rancho, CA to San Diego, CA on a full tank 244 miles round trip with Cruze set at 75mph I hit 60.2 mpg!!!!!! With 480 miles left in range
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! 

I used to get 56 to 63 mpg on the highway ( after calculations. my car was 5% optimistic). my hand calculated average on a stock '14tdi manual was never lower than 48.5 mpg and was often in the 51-52 range. 
1050 miles on a tank. I was on fumes! tdi passats can take almost 20 gallons when filled to the filler flap btw. largest fill I did was 19.6 gallons.

my passat gasser used to hit 45 or so on the highway with a low 30s average.

my tiguan sel-p can hit 35 mpg on the highway if I am careful. 32 is easy.

I am currently averaging 25.8 combined total.


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

According to the display, 30.5 MPG Over 1200 Miles so far. Hand calcs are at 29.2 over the same period. My commute is about 85% freeway.


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

I know this is resurrecting a thread but its relevant. I'm one of those nerds that likes to keep track of my MPG. The green line is the Tiguan computer and the blue is manually calculated when I fill the tank. They are generally pretty close.

Usually my wife's 2020 Tiguan is doing a mix of mostly around town and some highway and burning regular 86 oct gas 90% of the time. We recently took it on a trip from MD to NY and back and I am very impressed with the fuel economy. This was with 4 people in the car and stuffed to the gills with luggage inside. The trip up to NY was regular 86 oct gas and it got 32mpg. For the return trip I switched to 93 oct and it bettered 35mpg. Maybe the wind was behind us.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

This is much more detail than I have, using Fuelly.com but I still like it!

My '22 SE's long-term economy for the year 2022 is _*29.3mpg*_, average monthly readings from the VW-app. Highest monthly avg. was 30.1, lowest was 28.3 in Jan.
As the data from "skrol" suggests, the car's computer data is pretty close on accuracy. My physical measurements only vary 0.5 to 1.0 mpg. There are so many
variables when making one's own physical calculations, I really believe the car's computer is more accurate than physical measurements.
I don't do anything special. I run the cheapest 85 octane fuel I can find, mostly drive the speed-limit, but I have fun with this car.


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

The Tiguan's trip computer is the most accurate of any of the cars I have owned. My '05 Volvo V50 is usually within 1.5mpg. The worst was the '04 Toyota Sienna, which usually indicated 4mpg too high.


----------



## TH1slowGTR (10 mo ago)

My 22' SE R-line is getting 27.3 right now driving around town and minimal highway.


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

26.8 for 10,700 miles as is from the factory.
29.2 for 4,000 miles on 93 with 1+ tune.
27.4 overall.

This is actual mileage divided by fuel, not from the instrument panel.


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

btw, best economy was 33.4 on 93.


----------

